# does anybody know...



## ABbuggin (Dec 21, 2006)

Does anybody knkow anything about the mantis sp. Geomantis larvoides?  

I am thinking about getting some.

Thanks,

AB


----------



## Ian (Dec 21, 2006)

I have an ootheca coming...maybe I can fill you in soon!


----------



## ABbuggin (Dec 21, 2006)

Thanks.

Do you happen to know thier size, life span and so on. I really know _nothing_ about this particualr species at all. :?

Thanks,

AB


----------



## Christian (Dec 21, 2006)

Hi.

_Geomantis larvoides_ is a Mediterranean species, rather rare indeed, I wonder where the ooth is from. It lives mostly on the ground in hot places and both genders are small and wingless. It can be easily confounded with larvae of other species. The color ist greyish-brown. They have one generation per year and need a moderate winter diapause in the ooth.

I did not find any this year despite of intensive searching. The species seems to be distributed rather locally, though. The breeding is not easy, you need high temperatures (about 40°C and more) and have to separate them early due to cannibalism. The culture resembles that of _Eremiaphila_ to some extent, except that they do not run as fast, need also twigs in the cage, and temperatures not as hot as in _Eremiaphila_ (but nevertheless hot!).

Regards,

Christian


----------



## ABbuggin (Dec 21, 2006)

Thanks Christian,  

I am a little confused about when you said they "need a moderate winter diapause in the ooth"

AB


----------



## Rick (Dec 21, 2006)

> Thanks Christian,  I am a little confused about when you said they "need a moderate winter diapause in the ooth"
> 
> AB


The ooth needs a cold period.


----------



## jandl2204 (Dec 21, 2006)

They are commonly sold on http://www.terraristik.com/sticklist/anzeigen.html , I know of a handful of Europeans who have offered them to me. Particularly one Italian.

Lee


----------



## Shelbycsx (Dec 21, 2006)

What time frame would you consider "moderate"?? Thanks!


----------



## Christian (Dec 21, 2006)

Hi.

The time frame would be the same as in other Mediterranean species, something like November to February. "Moderate" was applied to the temperatures, which should be cold, but not freezy (2-10°C). Other time and temperature scales may also work, but as Mediterranean species are rather difficult to breed, no much experience is available on this issue.

Regards,

Christian


----------



## ABbuggin (Dec 21, 2006)

Thanks for all of the info!


----------



## Shelbycsx (Dec 22, 2006)

Thanks for the reply Christian! Does anyone know of a source that I can learn more about what specifics each species requires regarding temps, times, etc.. In other words, whats the most comprehensive guide available? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Christian (Dec 22, 2006)

Hi.

There is a German book called "Mantiden - Faszinierende Lauerjäger" (something like "Mantids - Fascinating Ambush Hunters"), which deals with most species kept until 2001. As it's in German, this may be a problem, but it is the best guide I know of so far available over here. There are some faults in it, but it is nevertheless a recommandable book. I do not know of any English book which is as sophisticated, what does of course not mean that there may not exist one. I am just not aware of it.

Regards,

Christian


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 22, 2006)

THere is a nice pic of this species in the following link

http://aramel.free.fr/INSECTES8%27.shtml

I found this one in yahoo search (use translation for english), a little info of this species. Interesting small species.

http://champignon.champyves.free.fr/FicsHtml/I_Geomantis.htm


----------



## Christian (Dec 22, 2006)

The first link shows a photo of _G. larvoides_. The second one offers some true info, but the photos show larvae of _M. religiosa_, not _G. larvoides._

Regards,

Christian


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 22, 2006)

Yes that's right, the pics on second links show european mantis instead, very misleading.


----------

